# Another really good book about Athens?



## Edouard2 (Dec 10, 2013)

I would love to live in Athens on a permanent basis and am preparing for an eventual move by reading as much as I can, as well as visiting Greece as much as possible. 

Can anyone please advise me of any really good books? I would be interested to hear of similar books. It is not necessary for books to be up-to-date or recent. I also enjoy old books as long as they offer interesting insights into the culture. I would be glad to hear of books that might even be out of print. I usually manage to locate them. 

Many thanks in advance. Edouard.


----------

